
The Multiverse Idea Is Rotting Culture - walterbell
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/08/the-multiverse-as-imagination-killer/497417/?single_page=true
======
BatFastard
"What kind of color is chartreuse? Red, right? Wrong. In this universe it’s
green, and you’re a long, long way from home."

Damn, when did I miss myself changing multiverses! That must have been around
the same time my wife changed from a loving women to the evil siren she is
now!

